# So much salty stuff to sell



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey everyone

Im downsizing and need to get rid of a whole bunch of equipment. 

going from 2400 sq ft detached house to 1000 sq ft condo

Here is a list. 

40 GAL breeder sump - 3 compartments - extra cuztom cut glass to modify - $60
20 GAL long sump - 3 compartments - used for 2 months - 30$
20 gal strandard tank + stand 50$ - (after livestock is sold) 40$
Eshops overflow PF-1000 - used for 6 months - 100$
Bubble magus curve 5 - used for 6 months - 150$
ehiem heater 150w - used for 6 months - 30 each - 2 available 25$ each
jebao controllable water pump - used for 6 months -$ 100
jebao wavemaker used for 2 years - $25
jebao wavemaker used for 6 months - 40$
Aqua Illumination Prime HD Marine BLACK - used for 1 year $225
Aqua Illumination Prime HD Marine BLACK - used for 6 months - $250
both for $450
tunze NANOSTREAM 6020 - $40
80 LBS dry Pukani rock - $100 for all - bring your own buckets 
Tunze osmolator universal 3155 - auto top off - $200 - after livestock is sold 
kent marine stage RODI - 100GPD - $200
65gal food grade water barrel - $30
15 GAL tall tank - used for rodi storage 20$

Livestock - free of pests 
2x occelaris clown fish 1x3inch 1x2inch 50 for both
10 x green hairy mushrooms 50 for all
5 inch+ tall xenia =$20
2xhead frog spawn= $20
6x head green torch = $50
1 inch square favia - 40$
2 inch diameter LOBO - 50$
A bunch more i cant remember 
marco algae - free with livestock - HUGE BALL
rock rubble 10LBS- FREE with purchase over 100$

TAKE ALL LIVE STOCK FOR $250 WILL INCLUDE EXTRAS 

Make an offer 

Text me 647 680 2422 - Jag

Thanks for looking


----------



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2015)

Most items are fairly new tested and working to spec


----------



## Sirjetblack (Feb 8, 2016)

*Interested in torch frog spawn*

Where are u located?


----------

